# Latest pick up.....



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

This guy will go into the 360.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Gerry, WOW!

Do you have any other stringrays?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You like, Radek? 

I've got a female on order but no, no other rays up to this point. I kept a pair when I kept discus but that was a long time ago. 

And another quickie, in the tank.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I expect some amazing pictures!!!! 

Radek


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

lovely marble, Gerry.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Nice ray!

I have one question though, how do you handle a ray? (in your hands etc.)


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

very carefully. Friend of mine just got his arm cut open. The stinger can cut and sting. He went into hospital and kept overnight with stitches... He sold his marble soon after.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

As to handling, Charles is right. I do not plan on handling him with my hands at all. A net will be what I use for this guy.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I wish I had the room for a tank big enough for rays. I was at the camden aquarium in nj & they have a petting tank with alot of the motoro singrays & another sandy colored one I dont know the name for.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

That is sweet, hope they make some babies for ya!!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Some pics....

_click pix to enlarge_


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

beautiful marking on her... Good pick up, Gerry.


----------



## underOATH87 (Apr 14, 2007)

that thing is intense, looks like one of those robotic floor vacuums they have these days. lol


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

how long will a freshwater ray live just curious? And that one u have sure is a looker :wink:


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Gerry, 
I'm loving pictures one, two, three, four and five.. oh wait thats all of them 

Excellent subject, I truely am gealous. That pattern makes for some killer detailed shots!

Radek


----------



## Eskobar (May 28, 2006)

Just a quick question... How old is the rocktail Severum? He is Huge and a beauty also :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks.  I have had him about a year and he was a young adult when I got him. I'd say in the 2 year range. He killed his mate a couple of months ago. :?


----------

